# More Lake Placid Pics & Results



## oompappy (Jul 6, 2006)

Had a Great time at Lake Placid!!!  Except for some high wind during 
set-up and a heavy downpour for the awards ceremony, the weather was 
perfect. The event was well organized and the staff was very friendly 
and helpful. I'll definately be going back next year!

Here are the results for the top 10 teams....

*Overall *
1. I Smell Smoke 
2. Seabrisket 
3. Purple Turtle Catering 
4. Hill Country BBQ 
5. Lunchmeat 
*6. Lost Nation Smoke Company* 
7. The Bastey Boys 
8. Little Rickey BBQ 
9. Q Haven 
*10. Oompappy *

*Chicken*
1. Seabrisket 
2. The Bastey Boys 
3. Hill Country BBQ 
4. The Senator 
*5. Lost Nation Smoke Company *
6. Purple Turtle Catering 
7. Lunchmeat 
8. Qkwannabee's 
9. Q Haven 
10. Down Home Barbecue 

*Ribs*
1. I Smell Smoke 
2. Lunchmeat 
3. Purple Turtle Catering 
4. Seabrisket 
5. Beef Rubbers 
*6. Oompappy *
7. Q Haven 
8. Little Rickey BBQ 
*9. Lost Nation Smoke Company *
10. Hill Country BBQ 

*Pork*
1. I Smell Smoke 
2. Seabrisket 
3. Purple Turtle Catering 
4. The Bastey Boys 
5. Down Home Barbecue 
6. Smokin Dog BBQ 
7. Hill Country BBQ 
8. Lunchmeat *
9. Lost Nation Smoke Company *
10. Qkwannabee's 

*Brisket*
1. I Smell Smoke 
2. Hill Country BBQ 
3. Purple Turtle Catering 
4. Lunchmeat 
*5. Lost Nation Smoke Company*
6. Q Haven 
*7. Oompappy *
8. Seabrisket 
9. Little Rickey BBQ 
10. Smokin Dog BBQ


Here are the pics a got....
(click to enlarge)


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 6, 2006)

Way to go Pappy!  Thanks for all the pics!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jul 6, 2006)

Thanks oopappy, I think I saw a pic of Jerry & Linda Mullane, Great folks.


----------



## Finney (Jul 6, 2006)

Thanks for posting the pics.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jul 6, 2006)

Yeah! Thanks for posting thumbnails instead of some offsite gallery that CHOKES on dial-up.  :grin:


----------



## wittdog (Jul 6, 2006)

What Scotty said and good job Oompappy.


----------



## Finney (Jul 6, 2006)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Yeah! Thanks for posting thumbnails instead of some offsite gallery that CHOKES on dial-up.  :grin:


Sorry... my pics were too big for the sites that have thumbnails.  #-o


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jul 6, 2006)

Wow, great finishes there fellers.  Love the pics =D> .


----------



## Rich Decker (Jul 7, 2006)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Yeah! Thanks for posting thumbnails instead of some offsite gallery that CHOKES on dial-up.  :grin:




Scott if you don't like photos posted on off site gallery's, DON"T OPEN THEM.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jul 7, 2006)

Rich Decker said:
			
		

> ScottyDaQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uhhh I didn't. THANKS FOR THE ADVICE.


----------

